# What Do You Have Cooking For 2009



## Jill (Aug 13, 2008)

Now that foaling season has wound up for most of us, I thought it would be fun to look forward and see what LB members have in the works for 2009!






This year, we had 3 foals, and we plan for only 3 next year as well. I'm very excited to meet the new babies



Here's what Harvey and I anticpate for 2009:

Two of our perlino pinto mares, *Erica's Sweet as Sugar ("Sweetie")*http://www.whinny4me.com/sweetie-page.html and *Erica's Double Dipped ("Double")*http://www.whinny4me.com/double-page.html, have both been ultra sounded in foal to our Hall of Fame National Champion stallion, *Erica's Echos of My Destin (HOF)*http://www.whinny4me.com/destiny-page.html. Both mares are granddaughters of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too ("BTU") and Destiny is a grandson of both Alvadars Double Destiny and Little Kings Buck Echo. SO, the foals will have lots of Buckeroo behind them and my hunch is they'll be buckskin to boot. Sweetie is due in February 2009 and Double is due in April 2009. These will be our FIRST Destiny babies:




Destiny









Sweetie (left) --- and --- Double (right), with our 2008 double bred Buckeroo filly, Cover Girl
Then our silver buckskin mare with dun factor, *Wee Equine Acres Dun Sweet ("Maddie")*http://www.whinny4me.com/maddie-page.html, has been bred to our AMHR National Top Ten / AMHA Honor Roll stallion, *Erica's Gone and DunIT*http://www.whinny4me.com/dunIT-page.html. Maddie's 2007 double dilute colt has been showing very well up north and we look forward to her first foal for us. She is due in May 2009. This will be DunIT's second foal season and we are proud of him for is "work" on our 2008 babies.






DunIT






Ms. Maddie
As *exhausted* as we felt during our foaling season this year -- of course we now can't wait for 2009! I would bet a bunch of you feel the same





*[SIZE=14pt]What about you all? What foals do you have planned for 2009?[/SIZE]*


----------



## afoulk (Aug 13, 2008)

Jill,

I too am waiting for 2009. I only have one mare acutally ultrasounded in foal and she will be due in early February.

The rest of my mares will start in April and go through July if all have taken. So far I am seeing no signs of them coming back in"

I am anticipating 6 babies for next year.

Arlene


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 13, 2008)

We are expecting between 5 to 7 foals next year. Two are in season as we speak and in with the stud. One is ultrasounded in foal to Arlene Foulks wonderful stud Grahams Classic Entertainer, Have one bred to Ernie lambdin WCF Stainless Steel. The others are bred to our stallions. D&S Mack The Knife. Filipowicz Just In Time and Filipowicz Thats All Foulks. Looking forward to 2009 foaling season and show season. Foals should start srriving in late Febuary and on through the season.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Aug 13, 2008)

Here are our expected foals for 2009.

*Little Kings Junior Jinx* - AMHA/AMHR






Little Kings Heir To Glory - AMHA/AMHR






Glory is the dam to Irish Hills Miss Michigan aka Lil Erica and Erica's colt Handsome. This foal will be double bred Little Kings Buckwheat.

Irish Hills SG Fascinating Rhythm - AMHA/AMHR






This is a repeat breeding. I still have to introduce Jinx's daughter.





*Little Kings B T Buck Bandito*- AMHA/AMHR






Cross Country Penny Lane - AMHA/AMHR






Penny from her show days. This is also a repeat breeding as Penny is the dam of Erica's Pocket Change. Penny is also the dam of Erica's Big City Bank On Me and his full sister JMS Irish Hills Big City Promises.





Cross Country Call Me Sassy - AMHA/AMHR






Actually Sassy is for sale.

*Buckeye WCF Stainless Steel* - ASPC/AMHR owned by Ernie Lambdin

No picture...yet!

Hites LW My O' My - ASPC/AMHR






Mia being shown by Ernie. Mia is homozygous for pinto so at least one pinto baby coming next year.

*Graham's Classic Entertainer* - ASPC/AMHR






Owned by Arlene (afoulk). Sire to Mia above and I just remembered ET is homozygous for pinto...two pinto babies next year!

Martins Mardi Gras Sunset - ASPC/AMHR






B & L's Rock-E granddaughter. Full sister went Top 4 at Congress this year.

*D & S Okie Dokie* (chestnut pinto)

No picture.

Martins Mardi Gras Sunburst (bay) - ASPC/AMHR Hardship

No picture. This is a full sister to Sunset above.

Think that's it.


----------



## minimomNC (Aug 13, 2008)

We have two foals due for early March and early April 2009.

Both mares are in foal to Ravenwood's Res World Grand Champion, Mulitlple World Champion and Multiple World Champion sire, Hunt House Farms Medalion.






The first mare is Res World Champion Villas Party Doll, and one of my personal favorites since the first time I saw her as a yearling. She is now 5 and I just love her even more. We lost her filly this year after a 9 day fight, but we hope her next foal looks as great as her first one did.

This photo was taken just a few weeks ago by Robin Cole and I just love it. Party has been in the pasture for 3 years and I think she is still wonderful.






The other mare is Wee Equine Acres Moonlight Shadow, I love the look of this mare and at 3 years old, she still is very refined and leggy.






I also still have one mare to check so its not offical yet.

This mare was one of the last horses my husband bought for me. I just love her and have since the day I laid eyes on her at a month old. She is now 4 and hasn't been in the show ring in 3 years, she was top ten honor roll in AMHA in amateur and aote and took several supremes for us.

Honeysuckle Knoll Sundances Analisa - this photo was also taken recently by Robin Cole. She is straight out of the pasture, a bath and bridle path clipped, thats it.






We hope she is in foal to our jr stallion, Ravenwood Mr Magnificent.


----------



## Leeana (Aug 13, 2008)

Four foals on the way next year, two by outside stallions and two that i bred and are in foal to my line bred BTU stallion..

In foal to *westwind BTU Crown Prince Narko* 33" Double bred BTU line bred stallion.











Little kings Crimson Dream AMHA/AMHR 32" daughter of Little Kings Supreme Dream.






Wa-Full Benita AMHR/ASPC 38" Benihana daughter (who is a double superior dam)






~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mares bred to outside stallions....

East Acres Cotton Candy 34" R mare

*In foal to Little Kings Junior Jinx pictured in Sheryls post.






On The Rise Farm Silver Angel 33" A/R Egyptian King Granddaughter, Rowdy Great Granddaughter and a Buckeroo Granddaughter ontop.

*In foal to Fishers Cisco Kid, a 29" blue roan leopard appy stallion.


----------



## cowgurl_up (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm hoping for my first "homegrown" foal next year and my stallions first foal ever. We have been breeding her every other day since Friday and I really hope she takes! It's a little later in the year then I was hoping for, but then Belle can have a year off. I wanted to ultra sound to confirm, but I can't find a vet to do it so I guess we will just wait and see!

T's Dressed To A Tee

3 yr old Silver Dapple Pinto






Flaby's Society Belle

16 yr old Smokey Black


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 13, 2008)

Yep, count me in as a 2009 anticipator already!!

Our Multi-Champion and 3x World Top Ten stallion Be Bops Leader Of The Pack AKA Harley






Harley is bred to 2 mares for 2009. The first is a maiden mare due mid to late March~

MM&S Echos Spirit Alibi a Buck Echo granddaughter






Then we have a repeat breeding of Blue Stars Color Me Tu Regalo a Heermanns Jimmy Joe granddaughter Due mid April






Last foal from this cross is Multi Champion and 2x World Top 10 Blue Stars Queen Victoria who is owned by Tiffany Porter and currently (hopefully) in foal to Avantes Chasing The Ace (full brother to Avantes Celtic Melody-2007 Champion of Champions) so am pretty much anticipating that one as well!!






I am also already anticipating a repeat breeding in 2009 for a 2010 foal of Blue Stars My T Fancy to Little Kings Zorba Buckeroo for another one of these...filly though this time please!! LOL


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 13, 2008)

I am really looking forward to seeing everyones foal crop next year. How exciting, beautiful mares and stallions.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Aug 13, 2008)

I bred 3 mares for 2009, but I'm only sure that 2 of them are pregnant, will get the third one checked later this fall.

*CCMF Legacy's Color Maker *(leased for breeding season) _World Top Ten _ sorrel snowcap/fewspot stallion, awesome action on this boy, and a very sweet temperament, I'm eager to see what he has this time around (his first foal crop this year is with Lost Spoke Ranch).






Due in April 2009

Crayonbox Wild River Canyon (Canyon) sorrel tobiano/sabino pinto beautiful mover, fingers crossed for a pintaloosa!






Due in June 2009

SH Black Crystal homozygous black






Possibly in Foal

Almost Heavens Frosty Chip


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 13, 2008)

'sigh' I'm sooo jealous of everyone here. Your horses look great and next years foals should be worth anticipating. I only bred one mare this year and she just came back in heat last week. I bred to an outside stallion that is not available again until September which is far to late for me.



Ah well it will give me more time to work with the ones I already have.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 13, 2008)

There is a possibility of 5 here, and 4 more outside mares I bred. I am waiting to get some ultrasounded.

I am excited as a few of them are new crosses. And I cant wait as its been a bit depressing around here since I sent two of my foals to new homes yesterday



. First mare is Due in Feb.

Heres my stallion. Really need new pics as these are from a yearling and hes 3 now.






Mares he bred....

Fantasy Corrals Mercedies(outside mare). Homozygous pinto, double reg.






Fantasy Corrals Enchanted Dream-R sorrel frame overo






Cookies Fantasy- R varnish appy for a repeat of this foal(hopefully smaller!)






Fantasy Corrals Misty Megan(outside mare). R ex-show mare for a repeat of this years foal, but hopefully a girl!






Fantasy Corrals Riveara-homozygous double reg, for a repeat, again hopefully a girl






Fantasy Corrals Seranade(outside mare, pictured as a foal).






Fantasy Corrals Magic Potion(outside mare). R-Halter Hall of Fame mare






Dairylands March Winds(extreamly old pic! shes about 10 here, she is now 17)






Fantasy Corrals Ebony Rose(pic as a foal) double reg, black frame overo






So as a recap, I will have 4 foals, my stepson has one, and then there is 4 outside mares. 5 of these are new crosses


----------



## Bozley (Aug 13, 2008)

We are very excited about our first foal ever that will be born at our farm. Our mare, DSB Calamity Jane (Cami), had an ultrasound and is confirmed pregnant. The sire is Rolling Ridge Rum Rummer (Fred). Her expected due dates are between June 9th - 14th 2009.

We are hoping to have another foal due shortly thereafter but it isn't confirmed yet.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Aug 13, 2008)

Well after three years of no foals here,,, we are very excited because we are having at least one.Hopefully two!

The first one confirmed in foal is my Pinky, Perlino mare bred to Sierra Dawn Uno's Pharaoh!!! ( Photo used with persmission from Gallery Originial Miniature Horses) Should be a sweet little baby!








Then I got our last born foal from here back CCR My Name Is Rio a dark dark bay bred to a red homozygous pinto Half Measures GM Too Hot To Gamble. This should be an awesome show foal!

And last but not least... I don't know if she is bred... but my palomino Grosshills Dandy's Special Edition daughter bred to NFC's Rowdy's Champion.... I HOPE I HOPE she took!


----------



## Miniequine (Aug 13, 2008)

I am very excited about my two that are 'cooking'

Semi & Billy Idol... June 2009

&

Little John (Robin Hood & Call Me Sir) & Maggie (Magic Man daughter) June 2009


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 13, 2008)

We're expecting 5 babies

4 are sired by our herdsire On The Rise Farm Sky Eyes Eagle:






And one by our buckskin:






First is our black based varnish snowcap appy mare in foal to our buckskin:






Second is my black/bay solid mare in foal to Sky:






Third is our black/white pinto mare in foal to Sky, this cross produced our TJ this past year and we're hoping for a repeat, only a filly this time!






(The resulting foal from this cross (also in the picture above)):











Fourth we have our bay pinto mare in foal to Sky:






And rounding up last is our newest mare, silver bay roan grand-daughter of Komokos Little King Supreme and great-grand-daughter of Fishers Master Mickey in foal to Sky, this one I'm super excited about!










We would have had a sixth, repeat breeding of Lexi and Sky that resulted in our little Phoenix, but we lost Lexi


----------



## Matt73 (Aug 13, 2008)

minimomNC said:


> We have two foals due for early March and early April 2009.
> Both mares are in foal to Ravenwood's Res World Grand Champion, Mulitlple World Champion and Multiple World Champion sire, Hunt House Farms Medalion.
> 
> 
> ...



Hey! There's Royal's sire





You're gonna have some pretty babies next year


----------



## minimomNC (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank you Matt, I sure hope so. I have one Medalion daughter now that is a Res World Champion and hope these mares will give me something just as good.

And Sandy don't take this the wrong way but I have never hoped anyone had a colt more than I do Semi LOL. Cause I have some mares that would love to visit a handsome young man with those parents. Good luck and I will be crossing my fingers LOL.


----------



## minih (Aug 13, 2008)

Every cross this year is a new one, with the exception of one. So I am really looking forward to next years babies.


----------



## Magic (Aug 13, 2008)

minih said:


> Every cross this year is a new one, with the exception of one. So I am really looking forward to next years babies.




Same here!! I leased a stallion this year and all but one of my bred mares are in foal to him. The leased stallion is a cremello, homozygous pinto with agouti and dun, and his foals that have shown have very well so I am excited to see what we get.


----------



## Miniequine (Aug 13, 2008)

minimomNC said:


> Thank you Matt, I sure hope so. I have one Medalion daughter now that is a Res World Champion and hope these mares will give me something just as good.
> And Sandy don't take this the wrong way but I have never hoped anyone had a colt more than I do Semi LOL. Cause I have some mares that would love to visit a handsome young man with those parents. Good luck and I will be crossing my fingers LOL.


hehehe Karen,,, thanks, I have had the same thought! A nice colt

would be awesome! Semi was just confirmed in foal the day

I left to go to the Champ Show.

I have met several Billy Baby owners,,,, they are all thrilled....

We have the "BillyClub" thing goin' on




)))

I can't believe your fillies are all grown up already!!! They are beautiful!

You have a nice bunch coming for 2009. WOW


----------



## ClickMini (Aug 13, 2008)

I am expecting two foals next year sometime in March. I am really excited. These may be the only two foals we ever produce. I don't want to sell my babies. I am a TERRIBLE horse seller. So I am going to geld Esprit and Sensation, and enjoy my little equine herd as it is without producing more. I love to train my horses and show them, that is where I will focus instead of breeding. Anyway, here is what I am expecting!

This is probably my most anticipated foal! I have waited five years now to get a foal from Alladdin. I finally felt like I had the "right" mare for him.

BBFs Silver Stepper:






to Mountain Meadows Alladdin:






And I am hoping for a real nice baby from these two:

Mountain Meadows Tymeless Flirt:






To Mountain Meadows Bey Durango (he is not mine, so you will have to go look at Sandee's web site!)

http://www.gondolinretrievers.com/Horses/index.html (look on the stallions page, he is at the top)

So fun looking at what is "in the oven!!!"


----------



## REO (Aug 13, 2008)

I only bred 5 of our 15 mares this year. Just one time each, so I don't know who took or not.

I'm trying to cut back numbers so didn't breed very many.

I KNOW I need new pics of him (LOL) but I'm excited to have bred a few mares to

*Kickapoo Moons Phantom Feather*!!


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Aug 13, 2008)

I have one foal due next May. It will be pinto as mom is lab tested homozygous!

The sire is my two year old colt - Jones Blue Nightrain(Roan Ranger/Blue Boy)





I believe he is a half brother to your mare Villas Party Doll minimomNC, isn't she sired

by SG Rangers Nightrain, also?






The dam is my mare Sunrise Hill Sandmans Snow Angel. She has some Bond greats in her pedigree as well as Orion Light Vant Huttenest. She is shown with her 2008 colt by Windhaven Little Heartbreaker.











Very excited about this foal, "Rainy's" first.





Should help me get through Maine's long cold winter dreaming about this baby.


----------



## CheyAut (Aug 13, 2008)

Only the first two mares are confirmed so far, though I'm almost positive the third mare is as well. Remaining three I don't know yet...

Not a mini, but my arab pony is in foal to a Straight Egyptian son of The Minstril, so the stallion is half brother to Thee Desparado






The following mares are or hopefully are in foal to VFG El Arlequin, here's a photo of him


























And my final mare is hopefully in foal to C.J. Cameo's Royal Chianti:











Jessi


----------



## minimomNC (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank you Sandy, I am also surprised at how my girls have grown, just like children its hard to believe that are adults now. Especially Analisa since I have had her almost all of her life.

And yes Birchcrestminis, Party Doll is sired by SG Rangers Nightrain who is a Little Blue Boy and Roan Ranger grandson. She is also a full sister to Villas Kachina Doll and together Kachina Doll and Party Doll went Res Champion Produce of Dam at the 2004 World Show. I love Nightrain and I think he has sired some outstanding foals. Oh, his owner is the best ever. She breeds some great horses.


----------



## Connie P (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks like there are going to be several gorgeous foals running around in 2009.

We have four foals coming, but I may breed two more - I'm still thinking about it.

Our stallion:

Magic Mans All Izon Me






We have bred him to:

Bear Branch Painted Red Snow






LMAS Katies A Keeper






Scott Creek Black Satin






Gypse Rose has also been bred to Izon and we may breed two more (Rose and Whirlwind) They can be seen on our website - Still thinking about it. Hope you enjoy!



 I do have a breeding coming from Bear Branch Wind River Feather but decided to wait until next year to use it as he is still out showing and winning!!


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Aug 13, 2008)

Well I have 3 expecting for 2009, however one I am really not sure.

SG Little Blue Thunder 30.5"- National Champion Producer/HOF Producer(just found out his first show foal reached his HOF in Halter, YEA!! and thanks to the Morris'!)




Pictured this year at a young age of 16! :-D He is AMHA/AMHR, and for sure I'll have his foals in the new performance futurity(A) and R futurity. Also thinking about doing the regular AMHA futurity, but cash is low, soooooo





Thunder has In foal:




Grants Little Miss Queenie-AMHA/AMHR registered. I am very excited to see this cross! She is 31.5" tall. First foal for her. She may be due in March or April. However I really think April.

Thunder, Possibley Bred:




Buffalo Runs Darling Boo Hoo(actually this was an accidental breeding, as I was wanting to get her more weight on,ect before she was bred she come from a really bad place!!!! At least I have plenty of time to work on that before the foal gets here if she is in foal?) If she is bred she will foal around May 5th. She is AMHA, and I am getting her AMHR papers. 33.5"

Outside stallion:




Arions Magnum P.I.- Regional Top Ten in Pleasure driving. Silver and white. He should produce some pretty babies. I swapped for the following mare, and she is bred to him. He is AMHA/AMHR.

In foal- Running Creek Farms Jilleah. AMHR registered, will soon have her ICHR registeration papers as well as PtHA. Pretty mare. Has had some beautiful foals. I don't have a good picture of her yet. Can't wait to see this baby, it ought to be a colorful driver!





Well there's my 2, or 3? Just hoping for live healthy babies, good deliveries and the moms to be ok. I will more then likely keep all!!


----------



## Sherry (Aug 13, 2008)

Well for me 2009 will be the foal crop that I have look forward to for 14 years of breeding as I finally have 6 mares due out of my first "real" herdsire!! On top of that I have a mare that I bought this year that is bred to Sequoia's Majestic Mime so I am so excited that I can hardly stand it. Of course 2009 will be the longest winter in history!!!





Below is the stallion that the mares are bred to. The mares can be seen on my website so I won't take up all the space listing them here individually. Anyway I cannot convey how thrilled I am to see what he produces.

Hey Jill: I am putting in my order for a perlino show quality filly as I need to add one to my broodmare band as I love the Buckskins!!! or a pretty golden Buckskin that you are actually willing to sell!!! so just cook one of those up for me will ya!!


----------



## Kitty (Aug 14, 2008)

We are anxiously awaiting a few foals ourselves in 2009



Some of which should have me hopping up and down so if you see your computer screen bouncing it is probably me posting pics of the babies





I will list a couple I am REALLY excited about

LM Hawks Rare Treasure- our new boy that will probably be in the showring next year.






He is bred to

Satans First Class Lass-2x Reserve National Champion

Little Kings Echo Empress-producer of Reserve Grand National Champion

LM Bravos Tootsie- cute cute cute

Champion Farms Nighthawk

Bred to

Zephyr Woods Shawna Supreme

Zephyr Woods Sailors Phenomenon

Zephyr Woods Dreamy Faline

LM Mischiefs Elvira Blue- just got her. She is BEAUTIFUL and a great producer

First Knights Billy Idol

Bred to

Zephyr Woods Bonus Affair- hopefully repeat filly- We love White Wedding

WC Betty Bop- New mare for Treasure next year. National Champion producer. Hopefully another beautiful filly for us.

Painted Sue- A piece of history



hopefully has a filly

We have more coming by Treasure and are on the website.





I KNOW I KNOW I will probably get all colts. After getting 12 colts out of 16 foals I figure what the heck what happens happens.


----------



## ShaunaL (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow, I see crosses I will be anxiously waiting for next year from a lot of you!! And Kitty and Jill.... let's just say I will be saving my pennies to do some shopping in the next couple years











After quite a few foal-less years and a devastating year this year losing both our 08 foals (FWF Little Wardance foal lost at about 6 months gestation and our Mickey Mouse daughter had the most gorgeous refined but sadly stillborn colt at 290-298 days....) we are really excited about 2009!!

All three of our mares are bred to the same stallion, Little Kings Prince Echo (Little Kings Buck Echo and Aaprina In Buck Commander Jhenla who is sired by Little Kings Buck Commander). Prince has unfortunately never been shown but I just LOVE him, what a fancy moving, spirited, sweet little horse and I love the way he is put together.

My first mare due is 18 year old Star Farms Whitney (Sierra Dawn Uno De Mayo X Gracy Mae). Whitney is due April 5. She has produced at least 3 National Champions that I know of and Reserve National Champions as well (I'm still researching). Whitney had a very successful show career as a young mare






Here is one of Whitney's show babies LaVista's Whitney's Remarkable Rose. Rose was owned by Willow Creek Farms before her death last year






~ ~ ~ ~ ~

Deiles TidBit (Wittmack's Mickey Mouse X Komokos Tidbit) is due April 29 but tends to have her babies around 310 days it seems. TidBit has also had many successful show foals including 3 sired by Boones Little Andy.






This is Galloping G Aces Summer Sizzle, TidBit's 2007 filly, now owned by Little Heartwood Miniatures






~ ~ ~ ~ ~

My last mare due is not confirmed by US yet but fingers crossed....

This is National Top Ten Halter Kickapoo's Hot Tamale (Hemlock Brooks Cock Robin X Johnson's Missy). Should be due in May or so. Molly is such a HUGE moving, pretty, typey mare - I am hoping for a halter horse that can be a serious driving horse as well



Molly is also pictured in my avatar.






This is Melody, Molly's 2007 filly, previously owned by Brandi here on the forum and now coming back home to us



Photo credit for the Molly and Melody pics goes to Brandi










Sorry about all the pics



It is partly because of the quality of their previous foals that I choose these mares (in addition to their own quality of course) so I can't help but share


----------



## Matt73 (Aug 14, 2008)

Here's what I have planned for May/June '09. I can't wait!!!!

Ravenwood Medalions Royalty (Sids Rebel Grandson):











And Bane's Egyptian King's Frosty (Egyptian King Granddaughter) (the first pic is from 2 year's ago when she was a yearling...can't find the greatest pics):


----------



## Matt73 (Aug 14, 2008)

Here's what I have planned for May/June '09. I can't wait!!!!

Ravenwood Medalions Royalty (Sids Rebel Grandson):











And Bane's Egyptian King's Frosty (Egyptian King Granddaughter) (the first pic is from 2 year's ago when she was a yearling...can't find the greatest pics):


----------



## Matt73 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ooops! Double post. Sorry


----------



## nootka (Aug 14, 2008)

I have two, originally planned one, but a rare opportunity became available:









Raftered Hearts Cherry Bomb (dam to Mouse and Pyro, Kyan and many more Forum faves) X Sierra Dawn Uno's Pharaoh

Hehe, this foal will be Pyro's half-brother and his uncle...





And:




(sorry, no pics of Topper...his mama is very busy and neglects my requests! 

Raftered Hearts Raven Star X Columbia's Top Flite, a son of Hidden Meadow's Mittey Titian (does anyone know why his name is spelled so wonky?)

I am not re-breeding either mare for 2010, and who knows, I may not again. I still have last year's foals and will be at capacity, so I do not want to prematurely push anyone out of the nest due to overcrowding and not enough time to socialize them all.

The little ones are due in Feb. so watch for them beginning with the April shows....

Liz


----------



## River Wood (Aug 14, 2008)

Well I don't have any great photos of my mares... which I'm working on .....but we have 8 bred to the fellow below.....our silver bay.... Tibbs Rapid Transit


----------



## Miniequine (Aug 14, 2008)

nootka said:


> I have two, originally planned one, but a rare opportunity became available:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW LIZ! You will have more awesome babies... for sure. Pharoah is incredible.

I can't wait to see them!!!!!!!

~Sandy


----------



## painthorselover (Aug 14, 2008)

here is my mare poppy






who was bred to my stallion Blazer(he is homozoyges for the tobiano gene)






this will be Blazer's 1st foal!


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Aug 14, 2008)

There are some very exciting crosses next year and I will be looking forward to seeing everyones kids next year!

Here is one of mine that I am excited about-

Chantilly Acers Ice Storm- My personal favorite mare whom I recently bought back from a friend of mine-






Bred to her Multiple World show winning stallion-

Grosshills Mister Boogerman-






Mister has had some incredible kids including a reserve champion, and breeds very few outside mares. Stormy's 08 colt by Mister this year is lovely and a repeat would be fine by me!

I also have another mare who is hopefully going to be in foal to Mister for next year as well, but as I don't have vet confirmation, I don't want to count chickens. 

That's all for next year in the minis, unless I go shopping which I may be doing here shortly- 

(For the Big horse folks, I do have a Pablo foal coming next year by my Stunning premium Holstiner mare Grand Gala- I am besides myself over this foal, as well as a one of my Welsh mares- but 2009 is going to be my super year for breeding crosses.)


----------



## Jill (Aug 15, 2008)

There are going to be some awesome forum foals in 2009







Sherry said:


> Hey Jill: I am putting in my order for a perlino show quality filly as I need to add one to my broodmare band as I love the Buckskins!!! or a pretty golden Buckskin that you are actually willing to sell!!! so just cook one of those up for me will ya!!





ShaunaL said:


> Wow, I see crosses I will be anxiously waiting for next year from a lot of you!! And Kitty and Jill.... let's just say I will be saving my pennies to do some shopping in the next couple years


Awww



Thank you Sherry and Shauna


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Aug 17, 2008)

Windy Woods Speckled Ice - I tryed making it so he didn't have red eye but it didn't work but you can see his conformation. Im just going to put a link as I do not own him!

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i65/mini...gc/DSC02679.jpg

Bred to Bended Knee Sierra Mist

(dont have any good pics of her)







And

Vermilyea Farms Stylish Contender






Bred to Royal C Super Ts Primrose






And he also may have bred my filly Bended Knee Miss Critique.






Im sooooo excited!

Gage


----------



## Alisha514 (Aug 17, 2008)

Here are my hopefully crosses for next yr.

[SIZE=18pt]DB Lil Shadow Man[/SIZE]






Bred to

[SIZE=18pt]Little Kings BW Bahama Baby a [/SIZE]Buckeroo Granddaughter






And [SIZE=18pt]SL's She's A Dandy [/SIZE]






for a repeat foal of Shadow's She's a Sophisticated Lady






Everyone has some great crosses for next yr. I can't wait to see what everyone has.

Alisha


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 9, 2008)

I am expecting 1 foal maybe 2 next year





Ultrasounded and Confirmed in Foal:

Lazy Bear Lady Sapphire "Sapphire"

2000 AMHA/AMHR Sorrel Rowdy bred Mare

not the best pics



_She is Starting to get her winter coat and she is kinda chubby_









in foal to - Fallen Ash Farms Mine by Design (Outside Stallion)

AMHA/AMHR Smokey Black Pinto Dark Design Son

National Top Ten/Honor Roll Halter Champion

Due 06/04 This Foal I am guessing will be a keeper





-I have tried for 4 years to get Sapphire to Settle

& I have wanted a Design Foal the same amount of time

If you can't tell lol I AM SO EXCITED about this FOAL!!!








Then We bred another mare but I don't think she is in foal - but you never know she could be....


----------



## wpsellwood (Sep 12, 2008)

I have 2 mares in foal. Boy am I excited!!!!

We used our stallion Beloveds Double Divine One ~






bred him to HB Fyre Lyte the dam of Calvin and Elle






and Marzipan dam of Jewel, Isidora, and Gorgeous


----------



## Jill (Sep 12, 2008)

I cannot wait to see these babies



:wub


----------



## kaykay (Sep 12, 2008)

I cant wait for 2009!!

Wauk A Way Feature Attraction X Patches











Grahams Little King Lee (owned by Les & Getitia) X Wauk A Way Tiny Dancer






All the rest of our mares are bred to Ten L's Tigers Back In Black as we are just thrilled with his foals from this year






Star






Flirt






Not Pictured Bailey and Moondancer


----------



## Devon (Sep 13, 2008)

ClickMini said:


> I am expecting two foals next year sometime in March. I am really excited. These may be the only two foals we ever produce. I don't want to sell my babies. I am a TERRIBLE horse seller. So I am going to geld Esprit and Sensation, and enjoy my little equine herd as it is without producing more. I love to train my horses and show them, that is where I will focus instead of breeding. Anyway, here is what I am expecting!
> This is probably my most anticipated foal! I have waited five years now to get a foal from Alladdin. I finally felt like I had the "right" mare for him.
> 
> BBFs Silver Stepper:
> ...






Love thta first mare and I LOVE Flirt all your crosses are nice





Geld Esprit!? He is so stunning



..


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 14, 2008)

Well, I have two mares that should be in foal to Grays Smoke Signal... here he is and the two mares below- Nutmeg and Melody. One of my very first foals was Heather Glens Phantom, a silver snowcap (who is for sale by his current owner by the way) by this stud and this was Melody's first foal too.











Melody~






Nutmeg!






Then I have two that should be in foal to CR Lakota Renegade, son of Carousel Designer Legacy. Solitaire and Dream were bred back to him for next year.

Here is Renegade, Solitaire and Dream....(Dream has roaning all over now though)


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow, It looks as everyone has some pretty babies coming in 09!


----------

